# URGENT Young Female Golden Mix in Georgia time is up



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I sure hope she finds a forever home.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Such a cutie! I hope someone adopts her.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

They say she is a young golden retriever/german shepard mix. I see mostly shepard in her and have reached out to Ruff Redemption Rescue in Georgia to see if they can assist or at least help network her.

The shelter doesn't have a facebook page which is amazing to me in this day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn:

I emld. someone I know in Georgia. Hoping maybe she can notify a rescue.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn:
> 
> 
> 
> I emld. someone I know in Georgia. Hoping maybe she can notify a rescue.




Thanks Karen! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I feel so bad for this girl. I reached out to the shelter and nobody responded so I have no idea if she's even safe. I've also reached out to two rescues; Ruff Redemption Rescue and Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta. Not sure what else to do.

Friends of Golden Retrievers on FB did share a link of national rescues with me that some of you may find helpful. This covers all breeds.

State List of Shelters and Rescue Organizations |


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ruff Redemption Rescue confirmed this girl has been saved but didn't know who pulled her.

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers/posts/1359309140792559


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

That is great!


----------



## xamayax (Dec 8, 2016)

Aww. I wish I would've seen this sooner.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

That is wonderful!


----------

